# What casual boots would you recommend



## City74

I want to buy some casual boots for this winter. I typically wear hiking style shoes (North Face, Ahnu, Keen etc) but wanted to add some boots this year. I don't want hunting or field style boots. I don't need snow boots as I have some but looking for more casual everyday boots that are leather, either brown or black (or a pair of each color) and water resistant. I have a couple pairs in mind but wanted to see some recommendations from others here.

Here are 2 pair I like from my searches. Brands are Born and Olukai


----------



## KRSVINTAGE

Anything from Crēvo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

I have a few pairs of Alden Indy boots in chromexcel, Chippewa classics, Thousand mile boots....all very good casual boots and you can wear them all day.

Have yet to try any offerings from Oak street bootmakers but I hear a lot of good things about them.




























I do put on the yellow boots occasionally but only when I'm wearing something that calls for that color combo...the Timberlands are obviously less comfy and less well made compared to those mentioned above.










For water submersion I'd probably go with the Chippewa's, never failed me yet and always keeps my feet dry.

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Try Red Wing or Danner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MswmSwmsW

also, Allen Edmonds has really nice stuff

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

KRSVINTAGE said:


> Anything from Crēvo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never heard of them. I will check em out


----------



## City74

I had a pair of Danner hunting boots. They were nice although a bit heavy


----------



## City74

MswmSwmsW said:


> also, Allen Edmonds has really nice stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


Allen Edmonds, Clarks and Cole Hana are brands I have checked out. All make nice shoes


----------



## KRSVINTAGE

City74 said:


> Allen Edmonds, Clarks and Cole Hana are brands I have checked out. All make nice shoes


I also have a pair of Clark Desert walkers and regular chukka style boots which I love.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten-Ten

Doc Martens are classics. If that's the crowd you run in.


----------



## City74

Ten-Ten said:


> Doc Martens are classics. If that's the crowd you run in.


Haha I don't run in a crowd. More the loner type. Docs are pretty cool tho


----------



## Scribeliever

+1 Allen Edmonds. They have a Labor Day & seconds sale at the moment.


----------



## up1911fan

AE Higgins Mill hands down. Amazing boots. I have brown and natural.


----------



## Archtop1952

Try Blundstones!


----------



## rollyme

Timberland hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## RogerP

Carmina in CXL:










Or brown grain:


----------



## RogerP

Carlos Santos in dark brown calf:










Or mid brown grain:


----------



## wolfpack1995

Dr Martin for pavement and Morrell for dirt. There's a lot of sissy stuff out there, don't be a sissy.


----------



## RogerP

Anyone who thinks boots make them tough: probably a sissy.


----------



## City74

Yea those are all WAY to dressy


----------



## RogerP

City74 said:


> Yea those are all WAY to dressy


Dressy? Lol - guess you have never seen dress boots.


----------



## flydiver

Clarks desert boot, wolverine 1000 mile, redwing iron ranger, redwing blacksmith. Depends on what your price range is but I've owned all these and there great. If your looking for cheap cheap and you don't care about Goodyear welts, the aldo acerassi boot is very nice for 80$. I'm wearing them now, full grain leather upper, triple stitch, cap toe, tacked heel, but the upper is cemented.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

RogerP said:


> Dressy? Lol - guess you have never seen dress boots.


Ok how about WAY to dressy for how I dress.


----------



## City74

James Larabie said:


> Clarks desert boot, wolverine 1000 mile, redwing iron ranger, redwing blacksmith. Depends on what your price range is but I've owned all these and there great. If your looking for cheap cheap and you don't care about Goodyear welts, the aldo acerassi boot is very nice for 80$. I'm wearing them now, full grain leather upper, triple stitch, cap toe, tacked heel, but the upper is cemented.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had some Clarks once, they were decent shoes


----------



## atdegs

I also have some Clark chukkas I love. Cole Haan is nice too, and plenty of bargains on them to be found.


----------



## John MS

Mephisto Saloon GT is comfortable, good looking and warm.


----------



## City74

I ended up buying some Fryes and I love them. A bit pricey but the quality is amazing. I have a feeling I’ll be getting another pair


----------



## Cobia

Scarpa
Teva


----------



## TheHans

I'll add another vote for Allen Edmonds. I have never purchased a pair from a store, but have always gone in to get measured just to purchase from the Shoebank. The level of service is just as good as the person walking out with new shoes that day.


----------



## Neognosis

Im pretty crazy abour my White's.

They are more substantial then my red wings. Fit and finish is lacking, but they are indestructible.


----------



## Rivarama

I know you already got your boots but I highly recommend RM Williams. I have three pairs. They are whole cut, relatively inexpensive, tough and comfortable. Buy from an Australian store like Boots Online and you will save yourself $200 off the price you pay in the US. They have a number of different last shapes, five different types of soles, tons of different leathers and they have an affordable repair service.


----------



## anvilart43

I am quite pleased with Redwing Iron Rangers, and Blacksmiths. I have also had the Wolverine Thousand Mile boots. Both are very comfortable and can be dressed up or down a bit.


----------



## Knives and Lint

I was in a similar situation to the OP looking for a pair of casual boots this winter. I've had a few pairs of Timberland over the years, but for the most part I typically wear sneakers for casual wear, and I already have hiking shoes for serious outdoor activities. I just wanted something for casual all around wear. I ended up going with a pair of doc's, and so far I'm quite pleased with them. More specifically they are the "Dr. Martens Austin Chukka Boot", and I bought them not only because I liked the look, but partially because the relatively low price allowed me to test the waters and see if liked the look and feel of a boot before I jump into something more expensive. They were super comfortable right out of the box, and I like them so well that I've decided that I'll likely wait until next season before I try others.


----------



## propforall

The red wing iron rangers are avilable from Sierra trading post for 200 as factory seconds. I got a pair and couldn't find a damn thing wrong with them. Highly recommend them at that price point 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bwvan

Oak Street bootmakers are impeccable. Thursday boots are very decent for the prices. And, of course, Allen Edmonds will never do you wrong! You might look at Rancourt Bros. as well. Very well made.


----------



## mkim520

Wolverine 1000 mile boots, Clark Desert Boots


----------



## DANinCLE

I second the Wolverine 1000 mile boots. They are tied with a pair of Allen Edmonds for my favorite boots. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DB040

RogerP said:


> Dressy? Lol - guess you have never seen dress boots.


I didn't know there was anything such as "dress boots" for men. Do they look anything like this?


----------



## ducati8

If you're buying Redwings size down,they fit large.


----------



## Gunnar_917

These were the last pair of boots I bogpught, Allen Edmonds Higgins Mill. They are so dam comfy straight from the box.


----------



## MIsparty

Another vote for doc marten, I've had great luck with them in the past. For hiking i like Vasque and Merrell though

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

My only issue with Doc Marten is they bring back the emo/grunge look in my head which I’m not a fan of


----------



## Neognosis

Get a pair of Alden Indy's. They will bring back the Indian Jones look in your head. Which everyone is a fan of. Unless they are some kind of .... or Communist.


----------



## WatchHound007

Love the made in USA Danners. Also Lowa makes amazing boots if you want something a little more rugged for hiking and such.


----------



## rwbenjey

AE or JM for daily and Merrell for the trail.


----------



## c5pilot11

Gotta checkout Thursday boot company. Amazing for the price.


----------



## Cmaster03

c5pilot11 said:


> Gotta checkout Thursday boot company. Amazing for the price.


They look nice and I have been wanting to check them out.


----------



## gogeo

Everyone loves the AE and JMs...I love my Florentini and Baker boots, have had a few pairs over the years. They go on sale so try not to pay retail... https://www.fiorentini-baker.com


----------



## Gunnar_917

c5pilot11 said:


> Gotta checkout Thursday boot company. Amazing for the price.


Just had a look at these and they seem like a great quality boot at a reasonable price


----------



## B79

Rivarama said:


> I know you already got your boots but I highly recommend RM Williams. I have three pairs. They are whole cut, relatively inexpensive, tough and comfortable. Buy from an Australian store like Boots Online and you will save yourself $200 off the price you pay in the US. They have a number of different last shapes, five different types of soles, tons of different leathers and they have an affordable repair service.


For anyone still looking, this is great advice. My black pair of RMW Yearlings are 13 years old but have been re-soled a few times. Best pair of riding cross-over dress boots I have ever owned. When they were younger they were used from jeans to wedding suit to ball room- just outstanding. Now they have aged gracefully, they are my go-to jeans or slacks boots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LabiVila

So guys Florentini Baker or RM Williams ? Which one is more comfortable or durable ?


----------



## Rivarama

I've never heard of Florentini Baker but just looking at them I can say they are not made as nicely. They don't say what their sole construction method is either. RM Williams are work boots (nice ones) while Florentini Baker is a fashion brand.


----------



## B79

Update.
Just went onto RMW www to look into a new pair (just because) and noticed mine are DEFINITELY NOT called the "Yearling" anymore but look to be the "Chinchilla" or "Craftsman" series. Guess I'll have to head into a store with the current ones on. 


@LabiVila
I too have never heard of Florentini Baker.

Only Baker named boots I have seen myself are the Ted Baker ones. I did like the Torsdi ones but they just did not fit right when I tried them on a year or two ago.


----------



## mui.richard

Got my first Oak Street boots yesterday and after only one day, patina is already starting on the natural Chromexcel. Super comfy right out of the box too! I chose the Vibram soles option because they are on sale and it would give me some variety over the leather soles I already have.

Top notch boots these OSBs, maybe not as "nicely finished" as the Aldens but very well made nonetheless. Definitely worth every cent!

Had the Alden color #8 the longest (5 years) but I do wear the Chippewas the most as they are my work boots...and it shows. 









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action

Boots? Thems ain't boots. Now THEESE are boots:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

I got these doc martens last winter...


----------



## hobefabu

Go to zappos.com and look at Frye boot brand you may find what you are looking for.


----------



## F7LTHY

Marks and spencer Chelsea boots


----------



## Hose A

Blundstone. Awesome boots.


----------



## P.J.M.

Redback


----------



## RogerP

M latest pair of casual boots - by Zonkey Boot.


----------



## Rivarama

Nice! I have a few pairs of Zonkey Boots and I love them. Hand-welted, skinny waist, high quality leather and a relatively reasonable price.


----------



## mkim520

APC suede chelsea boots, they look great on any outfit


----------



## gward10

Prada makes the best quality and most comfortable Chelsea boot I’ve ever purchased. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

gward10 said:


> Prada makes the best quality and most comfortable Chelsea boot I've ever purchased.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to purchase better boots. Have a good read of,this thread and there's much better built shoes.


----------



## City74

Those are amazing


----------



## City74

Rivarama said:


> Nice! I have a few pairs of Zonkey Boots and I love them. Hand-welted, skinny waist, high quality leather and a relatively reasonable price.


Yea very relative lol


----------



## City74

gward10 said:


> Prada makes the best quality and most comfortable Chelsea boot I've ever purchased.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I visited the Prada boutique in Miami when I was there a few months ago and they had some nice looking stuff. It's all a little to trendy for my tastes but some decent stuff


----------



## yankeexpress

Nike Air Max Goadome. Waterproof and much lighter weight and more comfortable than the Timberlands they resemble.

All the advantages of a sneaker in an all-weather boot. Have ten pairs in various colors and styles.


----------



## gward10

Gunnar_917 said:


> You need to purchase better boots. Have a good read of,this thread and there's much better built shoes.


There may be people with differing opinion's, but my experience with Prada shoes trumps their opinion's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward10

City74 said:


> I visited the Prada boutique in Miami when I was there a few months ago and they had some nice looking stuff. It's all a little to trendy for my tastes but some decent stuff


Agreed, some of their shoes is way out there. However, have you seen their Chelsea boot or drivers? Classic, and so comfortable. I won't buy another business/business casual shoe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wacko74

got a pair of these a few years ago








they are a bit expensive but worth every penny, just not sure how available they will be in the states


----------



## City74

Got these Rancourts in today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grizzlebar

Blundstone


----------



## City74

I have been really wanting some blue suede shoes so found a deal on these and couldn't resist


----------



## RogerP

Gunnar_917 said:


> You need to purchase better boots. Have a good read of,this thread and there's much better built shoes.


Indeed. The list of better choices is looooooooooooooooong.


----------



## RogerP

City74 said:


> Got these Rancourts in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really nice boots. Natural CXL?


----------



## RogerP

Speaking of Chelsea boots, I recently joined a GMTO for this pair from Sons of Henrey. The grain leather they sourced for this run is absolutely top quality.










And inbound as I type, this pair of Lof & Tung derby boots crafted from plush suede from Conceira Zonta - nicer than you will find on some boots at MUCH higher price points.


----------



## briang583

I like a lot of the ones named here especially Aldens and 1000 miles, but I would like to add Belstaff and La Martina:


----------



## briang583

I like a lot of the ones named here especially Aldens and 1000 miles, but I would like to add Belstaff and La Martina:

View attachment 13708709

View attachment 13708713


----------



## City74

RogerP said:


> Really nice boots. Natural CXL?


Yep sure is


----------



## RogerP

City74 said:


> Yep sure is


Sweet. I've been wanting a pair of jumper boots in CXL. I had a burgundy pair of Carmina CXL jumpers. Sold them. Regret it. I like the look of the natural CXL a lot, and will probably go that route next time.


----------



## copperjohn

I love these Clark's.









People are right about the comfort. They aren't tennis shoes. They are like a cross between moccasins and ropers. But I wore them nonstop and got used to them in 24 hours. You just have to lace them loose.

I got some Born desert style boots. EXTREMELY comfortable. The Clark Chelsea, also extremely comfortable. My plane landed late the other day and I had to OJ through the airport. Had the Chelsea's on. Great boot.


----------



## anvilart43

Many great choices here! My experience says Redwing Heritage, Alden Indy, Wolverine 1000 Mile and Allen Edmonds. My Redwings are worn very often and are vey comfortable even after wearing at a festival on hard pavement all day.


----------



## DB040

What is it with all the girly looking boots in thread? I swear half the guys on this site are real dandies.


----------



## Watchfiend12

mui.richard said:


> I have a few pairs of Alden Indy boots in chromexcel, Chippewa classics, Thousand mile boots....all very good casual boots and you can wear them all day.
> 
> Have yet to try any offerings from Oak street bootmakers but I hear a lot of good things about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do put on the yellow boots occasionally but only when I'm wearing something that calls for that color combo...the Timberlands are obviously less comfy and less well made compared to those mentioned above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For water submersion I'd probably go with the Chippewa's, never failed me yet and always keeps my feet dry.
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


I know it's been a while since posted this, but wondering what the 3rd pair in your thread is?


----------



## vkalia

DB040 said:


> What is it with all the girly looking boots in thread? I swear half the guys on this site are real dandies.


Do you also believe in owning tough dogs, thinking it makes you look tough as well?

Curious.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

DB040 said:


> What is it with all the girly looking boots in thread? I swear half the guys on this site are real dandies.


I haven't seen any pink boots with rainbow tassels and sparkly soles....maybe it's just me but I haven't seen any girly boots. I have seen some fantastic boots tho. Many of them I would own and wear


----------



## mui.richard

Watchfiend12 said:


> I know it's been a while since posted this, but wondering what the 3rd pair in your thread is?


Those are 6" Chippewa service boots.

Since then I've added a couple more from Oak Street Bootmakers...the versatile Natural CXL Trench with vibram soles, and the Brown waxed flesh Dainite trench boots. Still trying to break in the waxed flesh ones but the CXL ones needed no break in at all. Absolutely as comfortable, if not as well made as the Indys.









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## wgarbo

Can't go wrong with Chippewa. Really well made. You could even glue on some sparkly s**t to make them girly...


----------



## RogerP

Boxing day buy - Edward Green Kentmere.


----------



## alitaher2009

mui.richard said:


> I have a few pairs of Alden Indy boots in chromexcel, Chippewa classics, Thousand mile boots....all very good casual boots and you can wear them all day.
> 
> Have yet to try any offerings from Oak street bootmakers but I hear a lot of good things about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do put on the yellow boots occasionally but only when I'm wearing something that calls for that color combo...the Timberlands are obviously less comfy and less well made compared to those mentioned above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For water submersion I'd probably go with the Chippewa's, never failed me yet and always keeps my feet dry.
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


nice one bro


----------



## alitaher2009

edward green looks elegant.


----------



## alitaher2009

nice one bro


----------



## paulhotte

Style & Co winter boots are good too..


----------



## copperjohn

mui.richard said:


> Those are 6" Chippewa service boots.
> 
> Since then I've added a couple more from Oak Street Bootmakers...the versatile Natural CXL Trench with vibram soles, and the Brown waxed flesh Dainite trench boots. Still trying to break in the waxed flesh ones but the CXL ones needed no break in at all. Absolutely as comfortable, if not as well made as the Indys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


I have been trying to find that CXL Trench Boot, but can't. Its a good looking shoe. You have a link?


----------



## ugawino

Big fan of Vasque for seriously comfortable out-of-the-box hiking boots.

Merrell for lighter duty camping and outdoorsy stuff.


----------



## mui.richard

copperjohn said:


> I have been trying to find that CXL Trench Boot, but can't. Its a good looking shoe. You have a link?


There u go buddy. I believe they just cleared all stock after a sale but I'm sure they will have something in no time. However the same boot with different sole option is available.

https://oakstreetbootmakers.com/footwear/natural-vibram-sole-trench-boot

https://oakstreetbootmakers.com/footwear/natural-trench-boot


----------



## copperjohn

/\/\

Ah, _that_ I found. Wasn't sure it was the same. Thanks!


----------



## Nokie

Edward Green, John Lobb, Carmina, etc, if you like fancy. 

Viberg, NIck's and White's if you want great 5" or 6" service boots, IMHO.


----------



## copperjohn

What do you guys use to treat your boots? I have the Clark desert boot and a pair of Born Harrison boots. I got both of them in October 2018. I want to treat them, but I don't want to put anything on them that causes them to darken. Any suggestions?


----------



## Watchfiend12

Crevo makes a great boot. Nice price point also. Couple that just ordered.
Crevo Camden and Crevo Kelvin Chestnut


----------



## Ishamael

Red wing Beckman. Wore their work boots when i was doing engineering work in Alberta and was blown away by the quality. Now I wear their heritage stuff in the office. Tough break-in period though, so would not recommend unless you can wait it out for them to mold to your feet






.


----------



## SJFitz

I love my Thursday Boot Company Captains. They are a nice cap toe boot that look great with jeans or even navy casual pants for the office. Highly recommend, they break in beautifully.


----------



## Marly

Blundstones. I like slipping on my boots


----------



## Watchyadoin

Truman boots make a quality product 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jake_2m

copperjohn said:


> What do you guys use to treat your boots? I have the Clark desert boot and a pair of Born Harrison boots. I got both of them in October 2018. I want to treat them, but I don't want to put anything on them that causes them to darken. Any suggestions?


I just use Kiwi leather lotion. Shouldn't use polish on your boots. Just condition them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

jake_2m said:


> I just use Kiwi leather lotion. Shouldn't use polish on your boots. Just condition them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does that stuff darken the leather?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TKiteCD

L.L. Bean


----------



## TKiteCD

L.L. Bean


----------



## Gunnar_917

copperjohn said:


> Does that stuff darken the leather?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A lot of that depends on the quality of the leather used on the boots and the product used to condition them. I'm a big fan of sapphir products.

Cheaper and lighter leathers will darken irrespective of what product you use. All leathers will darken on initial application and some will stay darker as you're putting moisture back into the leather.

Always test on an inconspicious place (eg on the inner heel) to see if the product changes once it's dry. Try a tiny bit in there, leave it for 24 hours. It's a very conservative way of doing it but a solid way of testing to see the impact

I use this on my leather jackets, it's okay on shoes too if you want to try a very gentle conditioner 








I use these on my shoes and boots (the cream I just get neutral)


----------



## copperjohn

Ok, thanks for info. I’ll try that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchguy08

Cole Haans unfortunately no more Nike air soles.


----------



## riff raff

As mentioned, Clark Desert Boots for casual.
Justin Roper's are also super comfortable, fit most occasions and are modestly priced. I have a black pair of leather soles and a pair of rubber soles for chores.


----------



## zengineer

DB040 said:


> What is it with all the girly looking boots in thread? I swear half the guys on this site are real dandies.


From the guy who posted this sweet number.



DB040 said:


> Someone posted this pic in another WUS thread about three years ago and I want one but I can't find one at Helson.com or ebay or anywhere else on the internet.
> 
> Does anyone know wear I can get one. I must have one! Prescious, my precious, must have my precious.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ccl127

Check out the RM Williams line of Australian "cowboy" boots.


----------



## cadomniel

SJFitz said:


> I love my Thursday Boot Company Captains. They are a nice cap toe boot that look great with jeans or even navy casual pants for the office. Highly recommend, they break in beautifully.


These are really nice, I just got a pair of the Black Captains ...first time ordering any shoes online and I'm really happy with them. And yes the leather is really soft and breaks in easily.
I will buy a pair of Presidents in natural next


----------



## Ben B

Definitely check out Grant Stone boots. Both the Diesels and Ottawas are great.


----------



## johnny action

Good enough for James Dean, good enough for me.







Lets Rodeo.

Ride A Bike.


----------



## jlatassa

good thread! I'm sure I'll be referencing this in a few months when the season begins...

As for me, I've always had good luck with Timberland Earthkeepers.


----------



## riff raff

James Dean was a poser, those boots no doubt came from the prop department.
Looks like Steve McQueen favored chukka style desert boots, but of an unknown maker.
https://www.masonandsons.com/blogs/...ternational-playboys-the-sanders-chukka-boots


----------



## johnny action

riff raff said:


> James Dean was a poser, those boots no doubt came from the prop department.


Sure, bro, whatever you say LOL...

Ride A Bike.


----------



## Specific_Pacific

Rancourt. Moat comfortable boots I've ever put my feet in.


----------



## ImolaRed

RM Williams! Great Aussie boot, not cheap but they last forever and can be used for anything. Down there they wear them with shorts, jeans, suits.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GulfCoastWatch

Chelsea boots from ORO LA


----------



## gaurdianarc

Rm Williams 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Username_13

Ariat all the way baby!

https://www.ariat.com/RAMBLER_PHOEN...MBLER__PHOENIX__M__FOO_color=DISTRESSED_BROWN


----------



## sithjedi333

MswmSwmsW said:


> also, Allen Edmonds has really nice stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


I agree with this idea.


----------



## vchau76

Swear by Aldens. They have been around for a long time, since 1884. Their boots are super comfortable and can be dressed down or up. I would recommend commando soles for additional traction. Alden’s are very pricey but they will last a lifetime if you take care of them and they can be resoled as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

Courteney Trackers. Available from Westley Richards in Montana and London. The most comfortable and longest wearing boots I have ever owned. Made in Zimbabwe from cape buffalo hide and lined with impala hide. Before I retired, I wore them everyday at work. I have only bought two pair in 25 years. They last that long.
Joe


----------



## Dan T.

Username_13 said:


> Ariat all the way baby!
> 
> https://www.ariat.com/RAMBLER_PHOEN...MBLER__PHOENIX__M__FOO_color=DISTRESSED_BROWN


Also, their non-Western "work wear" lines are making a bit of a stir among brands like Georgia Boot, Carhartt, Caterpillar, Wolverine, etc. I like Wolverines a lot, but I spent a few days backpacking the Ice Age Trail with some Ariats and they held up just fine - no hot spots, blisters, or excessive heat. They're light too. Get 'em with a pair of Darn Tough socks and you're aces!


----------



## rwbenjey

Definitely eyeing some of the Thursday Boot Co. items...

Look to be much better quality than J&M for not much more (retail).










https://thursdayboots.com


----------



## comstar

Love my Wolverine 2000's. They look better the more you beat them up.


----------



## saules918

I would recommend any of Palladium boots. These are really comfortable and very long-lived shoes. I have one pair for summer and spring, and another pair for autumn.


----------



## cadomniel

I have two pairs of Thursday Boots and a pair of Taylor Stitch boots in suede.Taylor Stitch is slightly higher quality but also a higher price.
I like both brands


----------



## k.han

These are my emperio armani boots 
And I like doc martens as well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ucmoto

Alden unlined chukkas in snuff suede. The absolute best all around boot I have ever had, and feel like slippers.

Close second are Alden Indy's, though they're more for cold weather and are a bit more formal.


----------



## SequoiaMan

I've had great luck with Johnston & Murphy.


----------



## SequoiaMan

I'm buying a pair this year.

I've only heard great things about these.



comstar said:


> Love my Wolverine 2000's. They look better the more you beat them up.


----------



## TrlRnr

Another vote for Red Wings ...great build quality and classic looks.


----------



## stbob

Another vote for the desert boots... 🌵


----------



## outlaw468

I like the Higgins Mill from AE. They look nice and can be dressed up or down. I also like that they are not too boxy/tall in the toe area.


----------



## jam3s121

red wing moc toe all day


----------



## kritameth

Another vote for Red Wing.


----------



## steelcityfishanddive

I like Danners for casual stuff.


----------



## scbor

Another vote for Grant Stone.


----------



## drlagares

used to wear menico as my casual boots coz this is much comfy for me to use, but it really depends on every person's perspective so goodluck to your findings


----------



## King0424

Tough to beat Allen Edmonds for my feet.


----------



## dlevy05

Try checking out Rose Anvil on youtube. He cuts boots in half and comments on construction. Pick the styles you like and see how they're made...


----------



## mak52580

Clarks chukkas all day long for me. I have about 8 pair in different colors and materials. You also can't really go wrong with any of the casual boot options - chelseas or chukkas from Allan Edmonds or Frye.


----------

